# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  seafood festival in ocho rios on the 5th of august

## steadyska

this festival is taking place on the 5th of august at turtle river park and i think some well known artists are going to perform there, it is a culinary experiment for who wants to know more about jamaican cooking!!

----------

